# Another For The Collection



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Am cleaning up this Russian with an inscription on the case back.










Would appreciate any help with a translation.










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## WoL (Feb 20, 2008)

Translation is "To Mr V. G. Beskrovny from Knowledge society"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WoL said:


> Translation is "To Mr V. G. Beskrovny from Knowledge society"


Welcome to







a great [place to be!

Someone who reads and translates Cyrillic eh?







We *NEED* you! Don't dare leave, your knowledge is essential to the well-being of lots of Russian watch collectors - we all have bits of Cyrillic that we haven't a clue what it means.!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

mel said:


> WoL said:
> 
> 
> > Translation is "To Mr V. G. Beskrovny from Knowledge society"
> ...


Yes indeed, thanks a bunch for the translation.

Much appreciated,

Alexus


----------

